# jettys



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

was into diveing about 4 kids and 18 yrs ago ....... finally getting some time again to hit the water . i have been free dive spearing mullet and sheep head all over the bay around docks and stuff ... but went to the destin pass... used to go there alot and kill fish . some guy stopped me and said i could get a ticket for spearfishing any florida jetty .... i just saw a video on this forum of some guy mutilateing pin fish at the jetty ... i left my sling in the sand ...but i could have hammered some good sized fish ....whats the deal


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It is against the law to spearfish around fishing piers,bridges and jetties amoung other places. He was correct.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

http://myfwc.com/codebook/2005/pdf/Pg_455.pdf

Here are the regs. I hope this helps.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

It is illegal to spear within 100 feet of the last _unsubmerged_ part of the jetty. Not real familiar with Destins, but there is a lot of jetties that extend way past a 100 feet of the last unsubmerged part.

Also,it's legal in Alabama!

You gonna get back into divng?


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

yeah ......... bussiness is slow and im buying all new stuff for two people ... so im putting it together ... got great fins mask and gun ... im haveing my 20 yr old regs and consols gone thru .... but all i have left ( a big purchase ) is a couple bc's .... so if there are any deals out there on good used ones .. letme know..... last of course the dive computer... never used one but they seem like standard equipment now ..... ive got the boat ... so the hard part is done .


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

<P align=left>Within 100 feet of the unsubmerged portion<P align=left>of any jetty, except that spearfishing shall<P align=left>be allowed along the last 500 yards of any jetty<P align=left>that extends more than 1,500 yards from the

shoreline.

How long are the Destin jetties. I think the west side is over 1500 easy. Where does the measuring begin? The east side is close to 1500 if you count the whole jetty.


----------

